# OMBTT Ohio River Open 05/24 Powahatan Point



## alumking (Feb 27, 2006)

Do not forget this one. We already have quite a few signed up. We fully expect 60-80 boats at this event. Thanks to Knox Marine and Wrights Riverside Marine for promoting this event for me. The river should calm down by then as long as no more major storms come in this upcoming week.

jami


----------



## rangercupZ20 (May 27, 2010)

Any chance this gets postponed due to river conditions?


----------



## alumking (Feb 27, 2006)

I have already had locals driving the river for me. It is not bad at all now and unless we get crushed today we are definately good to go. We actually needed some high water to bring the bait and fish to the bank!


----------



## Rivergetter (Jun 28, 2011)

Sounds good. We will be there with bells on. 


www.ohiovalleybass.net


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Good luck guys! Wish I had my boat back. Seems like something goes wrong for me every time the BIG events come to town. I'll be expecting immediate reports after weight in. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## alumking (Feb 27, 2006)

Had some calls on projection of river levels. I have had people from Pittsburg to Hannibal pool watching things. Guys on River now are saying the fish are biting and water looks great. I have 2 guys marking levels at St Marys and Powhatan point. I will know more as day goes on and into Friday. Not a ton of debris in river either. I will have more info soon but safety is always a concern.

Jami


----------



## joeandthetomcats (Sep 21, 2012)

I wish you luck if this forecast is right... 

http://water.weather.gov/ahps2/hydrograph.php?wfo=pbz&gage=whlw2


----------



## alumking (Feb 27, 2006)

I will be setting up 3pm on Friday. I will look at conditions Friday and Sat Morning. I really would like to fish this one guess I will just sit back and wait.

Jami


----------



## Rivergetter (Jun 28, 2011)

That was a prediction on the rain we could have gotten. I'm not sure about pittsburgh but we didn't get a single drop here. 


www.ohiovalleybass.net


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

The Allegheny river got pounded... that's why the forecast is so high.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Rivergetter (Jun 28, 2011)

Not good for Sunday then for sure


www.ohiovalleybass.net


----------



## RodMan (Apr 6, 2004)

Rivers not fishable above Pike Island. It's still rising too.


----------



## ChampioNMan (Mar 17, 2009)

Hannibal pool is bad..............debris everywhere! Like driving through a mine field. Flowing fast and getting higher and muddier by the hour.


----------



## alumking (Feb 27, 2006)

I will be there in morning anyone who want refund we will issue it right there. I big group of us are fishing anyways we will just call it a big old pot tournament. Today she is higher with debris. It should be down to yesterdays level by Sat Morn.


----------



## ChampioNMan (Mar 17, 2009)

Can refunds be mailed?? I really don't want to blow 2hrs in the morning for my money back.


----------



## alumking (Feb 27, 2006)

I will send money back to all that don't show. I drove river today really did not see much debris to speak of. Some backwater looks awesome. I still expect a big bag to win. Its still on but anyone who thinks its bad we will be more than happy to refund. Still getting a lot of people not signed up that say they will be there. I will be at ramp at 4:30.

Jami


----------



## alumking (Feb 27, 2006)

Mother nature dumped quite a bit of rain early in the week and most tournaments were cancelled. The river got better by tournament day but falling water and stronger current made it a bit of a challenge. Someone always find them a this event was no different. Bayles/Payne had 13.94 and big bass weighing 4.17 lbs good for 1,195.00. We had 28 Boats stay to fish.


1st Bayless-Payne 13.94 BB 4.17 1,195.00
2nd Wigal-Singer 10.79 500.00
3rd Panas-Panas 9.54 350.00
4th Holdren-Schneider 250.00
5th Luft-McMahon- 7.96 100.00
2nd BB Baker-Lynch 2.99 85.00


Thanks to all that fished with us. We will be back in 2015 and hope for some better river conditions.

Pics are on on page http://www.ombtt.com/WebsiteMstrs/OPENS/OROPN.html

Jami


----------

